# FIRST SUNDAY (THE MOVIE) = BLASPHEMY



## ladyofvirtue (Jan 9, 2008)

*I went to see the Great Debate, which is an excellent movie.*

*Before the movie, previews were shown of the movie First Sunday starring Ice Cube.  I could not believe that they had a scene of them attending a Communion Service at church and one of them hollered, "snacks" and started grabbing the crackers and gulping the wine as if it were kool-aid.*

*Why, O why do some of us allow such buffoonary and foolishness?  They would NEVER make fun of ANYTHING pertaining to a certain religion because to do so would bring them an automatic death sentence!*

*There is nothing comical about our Lord Jesus suffering, bleeding and dying to give me eternal life and to rescue my soul from a burning hell.*

*It is a dangerous thing to treat something so holy in a profaning way.*

*PLEASE BOYCOT THIS MOVIE.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 9, 2008)

ladyofvirtue said:


> *I went to see the Great Debate, which is an excellent movie.*
> 
> *Before the movie, previews were shown of the movie First Sunday starring Ice Cube. I could not believe that they had a scene of them attending a Communion Service at church and one of them hollered, "snacks" and started grabbing the crackers and gulping the wine as if it were kool-aid.*
> 
> ...


 
I'm not surprised.  As the days draw near, there will be more and more people who will do these types of things and more.  Unfortunately, not everyone regards this as something holy.  To the believer, it is....but to those who are not, it is foolishness to them.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2008)

It goes beyond 'boycotting' *this *movie. It's the 'spirit' behind this and other media which is an offense to our faith and the human race itsself.

It's not just the movies which need to be boycotted. Television has gone just plain nuts. I don't watch TV often, but I've noticed shows that now include and SHOW...yes literrally show, same sex interaction; two men or two women engaged in kissing as a man and a woman would. 

*This is horrible!* 

I'm already in the process of finding out the sponsors of these shows to let them know that I'm not contributing to their products if this continues. I don't want this mess presented as if it is okay, that this behavior is the 'norm'. It is NOT the norm and it is not right to display it publicly. I have children and I do not wish for them to be exposed to this mess. 

I don't want to see it with heterosexual romantic engagements; none of it should be a public spectacule. Our children are exposed to too much sexual influence. And it's being mis-represented which is far worse.

We as Christians have to 'speak up' and let the world know that we will not support this. One of the reasons we are having so much trouble is because we do not speak up and we allow the 'dust' to accumlate before we 'see' its damage. 

Sorry...but this vent is not mis-spent.  It goes beyond this movie. Far beyond.


----------



## shalom (Jan 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> It goes beyond 'boycotting' *this *movie. It's the 'spirit' behind this and other media which is an offense to our faith and the human race itsself.
> 
> It's not just the movies which need to be boycotted. *Television has gone just plain nuts. I don't watch TV often, but I've noticed shows that now include and SHOW...yes literrally show, same sex interaction; two men or two women engaged in kissing as a man and a woman would. *
> 
> ...


 
I agree with what you said especially the bolded.  Often times I wonder where are our celebrity pastor's and why aren't they standing up protesting this.  

When you find out who to holler at about this let me know.


----------



## sunnydaze (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree..this movie is offensive on many levels and does mock the sanctity of the church and Jesus.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2008)

shalom said:


> I agree with what you said especially the bolded. Often times I wonder where are our celebrity pastor's and why aren't they standing up protesting this.
> 
> When you find out who to holler at about this let me know.


I will.  I'm working on a list of sponsors this weekend.  Sponsors don't want to lose our money.  And there is more of us who are not pleased with this, than those that are not.  

They will 'hear' us.  Sponsors are out to get publicity and new customers.  They cannot afford to lose the majority which is us.


----------



## Mocha5 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow!  Thanks for the posts.  Guess I needed to see it in "black and white."  I was PMing someone about how caught up in the world we can get without even realizing it.  Thanks for keeping me grounded, ladies!


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw the preview for this piece of trash and my jaw hit the floor, I couldn't believe it. 

Of course its defenders will say it's all just an innocent farce, a cute little comedy...but I DON'T THINK SO.  It's pure foolishness.

This movie really disgusts me on so many levels.  And I will not be spending my hard earned money to watch it, and I plan on telling everyone I know not to see it either.


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Jan 9, 2008)

I am sure you all know that our Lord used 11 men, His disciples, to turn this world upside down.

Just think what He will do with us.

Enough is enough! We need some decent entertainment that is not just plain ole' sinful.

Shimmie, please inform me as to whom I am to complain to.

Ladies, let's keep this momentum going. Just as the world is determined to continue to give us smut, let us be just as determined not to accept it.


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 9, 2008)

This is a quick response so between now and the next opportunity I log on, I may have more to contribute...which may be opposite of what I'm saying here.

I love you all.... I feel like you all's energies are not necessarily misdirected or ambitious and thoughtful and sincere.... I think moreso out of balance, maybe? What exactly is it about this movie that is so offensive?

I suppose I'm curious to know why this movie at this time? Esp. where there have been PLENTY, PLENTY of movies that are even more blasphemous or offensive, at least, to the faith.... There have been some movies that as I watched, I was plenty convicted because my Holy Ghost was offended...so I understand that. I do plan on seeing the movie unless something is said or done that informs my actions otherwise or I am convicted not to go....

Basically, I laugh in church ALL THE TIME. There's PLENTY to laugh at and with. I think it's ok for us to laugh at ourselves and the (silly) things we do in the Name of the Lord. Helps the medicine go down a little bit easier. Hollywood isn't kind to Christians and/or Black folk. I suppose this argument you all are presenting would sit easier for me if the main premise was not because it is offense to Christians, but to make the larger case of having more representation in front of and behind the cameras to make quality films.

BTW: I saw "The Great Debaters" TWICE and LOVED IT. It didn't crack the top 10 box office list. Also, I wish more people had seen "Talk To Me", which had to do with the start-up of Radio One (the ONLY MAJOR RADIO COMPANY) and Petey Greene out of Washington D.C. That was real history.

My humble (and maybe misguided) thoughts.


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi RelaxerRehab,

I have been feeling this way about the entertainment industry for a very long time.  I guess this movie is what broke the camel's back.

You are right, in that, it's good to laugh at the funny things that we do or any other people for that matter.  But, to poke fun at something so sacred, so special and so holy is not funny.

When we think about how the bread represents our Lord's body that was broken for us and the wine represents His blood that was shed for us on Calvary, we know that Jesus nor His disciples handled this in a jokingly manner. This Supper was served at a very solemn time.  

There are many things that can be taken lightly, made fun of and laughed at.  But, Holy Communion is not one of them.


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 9, 2008)

ladyofvirtue said:


> Hi RelaxerRehab,
> 
> I have been feeling this way about the entertainment industry for a very long time. I guess this movie is what broke the camel's back.
> 
> ...


 
Ok... this is helpful.... The specific clip about the communion? I totally agree with you that this is a SACRED ritual. I love communion and I don't play around with it.... But how realistic is it for us to expect someone else to feel the same way we do about it? Or maybe their actual experience was how it was shown in the movie? 

I don't know if this matters, but this movie was written and directed by David E. Talbert. He is known on the Black play circuit along the lines of Tyler Perry. Talbert might be slightly offended at the comparison because Talbert has been doing a similar play thing for years but hasn't gotten the exposure that Tyler has in recent years. This movie may be Talbert's way to break into the big leagues.

For the record, I'm not defending the movie. I haven't seen it yet and it may be garbage because of poor acting, directing, writing, etc. But at the same time, if the movie seeks to viciously mock the faith (as thousands of other movies have done), then that's a different story that must be addressed strongly. I mean, look at the protest of "The Golden Compass".... A DIRECT offense and blasphemy to the faith (opposing Christianity), where as "First Sunday" might be more of a funny look at Christianity, not necessarily denying that Jesus is Lord.

Here's a story/interview with him in the L.A. Times: http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/movies/la-ca-talbert30dec30,1,653367.story?track=rss

*Here's the first couple of paragraphs of the article:*

David E. Talbert writes his own story


[COLOR=#333333! important]The comparisons to Tyler Perry flatter, but Talbert insists on doing things his way. 'I don't follow anybody out the gate,' he says.[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#999999! important]By Chris Lee, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer 
December 30, 2007 [/COLOR]
DAVID E. TALBERT isn't exactly delighted by his default description in Hollywood these days: "the next Tyler Perry." But then, the multiple NAACP award-winning writer-director-producer -- whose debut dramedy, "First Sunday," hits theaters Jan. 11 -- isn't actively discouraging the comparison either.

After all, both popular playwrights have grown rich and influential by creating works that intermingle inspirational messages, modern music and plain spoken 'hood realities with big belly laughs. As well, both cater primarily to the same underserved fan base: middle-aged, middle-class, church-going African American women.

In fact, Talbert and Perry are the top brands in what's known as urban theater -- a boisterous milieu that grosses tens of millions of dollars a year and packs sizable concert halls and theaters while receiving scant mainstream attention and over time has been called many things, including "black Broadway," gospel theater and even the "chitlin' circuit" owing to its roots in the segregated South.

*Here's a bit more from Talbert re. the movie:*

" 'First Sunday' is the best of all my worlds," Talbert said. "It's romance, a whole lot of comedy, a whole lot of inspiration. It's social commentary. That's the formula that works for me."

*And here's a bit on his background:*

Although Talbert, 41, was brought up in an immersive religious background -- his great-grandmother was a Pentecostal preacher, his grandmother is a touring evangelist, his mother was a preacher and his father and brother are pastors -- he grounds his optimistic worldview with real-world experiences. Before Talbert began writing plays in 1990, he earned a marketing degree from Morgan State and worked as a radio DJ in Baltimore and Oakland.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2008)

ladyofvirtue said:


> I am sure you all know that our Lord used 11 men, His disciples, to turn this world upside down.
> 
> Just think what He will do with us.
> 
> ...


 
The movie is produced by Sony Pictures, Inc. 

*Here's the movie's website.*

http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/firstsunday/index.html

*Here's the corporate address for Sony Pictures:*

10202 W. Washington Blvd.
Culver City, CA 90232-3119
USA 

*This the senior managment team for Sony Pictures:*

http://www.sonypictures.com/corp/aboutsonypictures.html
__________________________________________________________





__________________________________________________________

** Michael Lynton* 
Chairman & CEO, Sony Pictures Entertainment
Bio »




___________________________________________________________

** Amy Pascal*
Co-Chairman, Sony Pictures Entertainment
Chairman, Sony Pictures Entertainment Motion Picture Group
Bio »




___________________________________________________________

** Jeff Blake*
Vice Chairman, Sony Pictures Entertainment
Chairman, Worldwide Marketing and Distribution, Columbia TriStar Motion Picture Group
Bio »




___________________________________________________________

** Yair Landau*
Vice Chairman, Sony Pictures Entertainment
President, Sony Pictures Digital 
Bio » 
___________________________________________________________

Unfortunately, I cannot find email addresses for these people. I even went to jigsaw.com (a directory) which you have to sign up for to join (free). 

However, it's worth my postage to write a letter to each of these persons, objecting to this movie. 

They need to check with 'us' first before putting stuff out like this. It's not funny...


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> They need to check with 'us' first before putting stuff out like this. It's not funny...


 
But Shimmie, those folk will tell you that they DID check with "you" (you collectively). The movie was written and directed by a BLACK (CHRISTIAN) MAN.


----------



## kbragg (Jan 9, 2008)

RR, just think "Friday" meets the churcherplexed Ice Cube & Tracy Morgan are the main characters. This should tell you how irreverant it is. It does seem to be funny and I chuckled a a couple parts because these two guys are funny, however there's "poison" in the medicine as Red Skelton would say. Here's the trailer: http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/firstsunday/

I really wish our actors would focus on more clean comedy like Tyler Perry writes you know? Why do we put ourselves out there like that?


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> But Shimmie, those folk will tell you that they DID check with "you" (you collectively). The movie was written and directed by a BLACK (CHRISTIAN) MAN.


RR, I hear you, but you also "KNOW" Shimmie.  She ain't hearing it. 

Love you angel...


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jan 9, 2008)

I was very offended by the trailer as well.  Do not play with the holy communion.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 9, 2008)

Yall know I don't read too much through posts so while I agree with the gist of the OP I would have to say that many things would have to be boycotted not just blasphemy and same sex interactions but how about premarital interactions? 

Off topic but kinda on: I was just thinking either this morning or yesterday about an event that I went to over the holidays. I was over a couple's house that are not married and have a 10 year old child together and their pastor showed up and ate, etc. and I was wondering if he condoned the relationship. I also wondered if he would be justified in condemning same sex interactions. 

Also, I think that many sponsors by themselves would be boycotted because alot of commercials are raunchy as well.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 9, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean.  I too saw the Great Debaters and was completely appalled by this trailer.  I hope in some way they are able to impart a beneficial message.  I know that I was equally disturbed by that movie with Queen Latifah, Bringin Down the House, but after watching it there were some positive messages.  It doesn't appear that this is the case with First Sunday, but it doesn't hurt to hope.


----------



## melodee (Jan 9, 2008)

Interesting site within the Wayofthe Master site:


http://www.hollywoodandgod.com/

I like Ray Comfort alot. He has a few books on the subject of Hollywood. They are called What Hollywood Believes and Hollywood Be Thy Name. They look very interesting. Check them out. Warning--He is serious about blasphemy.


----------



## melodee (Jan 9, 2008)

Speaking of this subject, I am reminded of a fashion spread I saw in Ebony magazine several months back entitled "A Sunday kind of Love".  It featured female church members in too tight, low cut suits gauking at "ripped" men in high fashion.  And this was in church pews.  The deaconesses had on short,short skirts and were posing in a domineering, provocative manner.  I thought to myself, if the "love" they were speaking of was mearly physical. lustful love, then they had no business making a church the setting.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2008)

melodee said:


> Interesting site within the Wayofthe Master site:
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodandgod.com/
> ...


Hey Beautiful Mel   Happy New Year and Blessings to you...:heart5:

Thanks for sharing these books, I'm going to check them out.  

Much Love to you and the family...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Ok... this is helpful.... The specific clip about the communion? I totally agree with you that this is a SACRED ritual. I love communion and I don't play around with it.... But how realistic is it for us to expect someone else to feel the same way we do about it? Or maybe their actual experience was how it was shown in the movie?
> 
> I don't know if this matters, but this movie was written and directed by David E. Talbert. He is known on the Black play circuit along the lines of Tyler Perry. Talbert might be slightly offended at the comparison because Talbert has been doing a similar play thing for years but hasn't gotten the exposure that Tyler has in recent years. This movie may be Talbert's way to break into the big leagues.
> 
> ...


This is great information RR...as always you bring in the valuable 'balance.'


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 10, 2008)

ladyofvirtue said:


> *I went to see the Great Debate, which is an excellent movie.*
> 
> *Before the movie, previews were shown of the movie First Sunday starring Ice Cube. I could not believe that they had a scene of them attending a Communion Service at church and one of them hollered, "snacks" and started grabbing the crackers and gulping the wine as if it were kool-aid.*
> 
> ...


 

When my mom saw it, she was like, "They shouldn't be making a movie like that....but it must be more than what the previews show and have a good ending." 

I was thinking, "There is no good ending when the body of Christ and my savior is made a mockery of."


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello y'all.... Reporting in that I did see this movie at a matinee today and it was NOTHING resembling blasphemy or mocking of the church. It was actually very light-hearted and light-handed toward the church, although it did include some questions that many folk ask about what the church does with its money. That's part of the premise of the movie as the two main characters seek to rob the church of its building fund dollars (more than $200,000). The message of the film is about faith, redemption, accountability and responsibility.

With that said, wait for the DVD. I've seen better skits at local churches who have only a 100000000th of the budget of an average motion picture.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jan 12, 2008)

Judge not, that ye be not judged.
Matthew 7:1

I personally am going to see this movie.  I feel like a big fuss is being made over nothing.  People in this post are judging this movie as well as how people live their lives, but in my opinion true Christians do not judge. How can you judge this movie just by the previews? How can you judge a family who is unwed when you're gossiping on this board about it right now.  In my opinion that is a sin in itself.A sin is a sin and neither is greater than the other.  So what makes your day to day actions and sins any greater than this movie. Don't like it....just don't see it.

Just my opinions...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 12, 2008)

Krazynkute0188 said:


> Judge not, that ye be not judged.
> Matthew 7:1
> 
> I personally am going to see this movie. I feel like a big fuss is being made over nothing. People in this post are judging this movie as well as how people live their lives, but in my opinion true Christians do not judge. How can you judge this movie just by the previews?
> ...


Hey Angel, :giveheat:  I'm tryong to understand your reason for what you've shared.   The movie preview DOES present itsself as disrespecting Holy Communion.  It's what they 'chose' as a theme to present itsself, not anything positive.   

As for making judgements, Hmmmm, :scratchch:  You've made quite a few 'judgements' here in your post...about 'us'.    Our judgements are against the movie, yours is flat out about 'us'.  Why?  It's unmerited. 

Also, I not aware of judgment regarding an unwed family.  Can you point this out? 

Thanks and no hard feelings.  Just trying to understand you.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 12, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Hello y'all.... Reporting in that I did see this movie at a matinee today and it was NOTHING resembling blasphemy or mocking of the church. It was actually very light-hearted and light-handed toward the church, although it did include some questions that many folk ask about what the church does with its money. That's part of the premise of the movie as the two main characters seek to rob the church of its building fund dollars (more than $200,000). The message of the film is about faith, redemption, accountability and responsibility.
> 
> With that said, wait for the DVD. I've seen better skits at local churches who have only a 100000000th of the budget of an average motion picture.


Thanks RR.    As I've shared with you before, you always give me 'balance' and I appreciate you so much.  

Much love... 

Hey, I owe you the cost of the movie ticket...


----------



## Mena (Jan 12, 2008)

I am not a Christian but I found the advertisements for this movie very offensive. I will def be boycotting!


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Jan 12, 2008)

I enjoyed the movie.

Stereotypes? Yes. Truth to the stereotypes? Yes. Lessons learned in the movie? Yes. Touching to the heart in certain scenes? Yes. Blasphemous (sp?)? No.

I understand how previews can throw many off and you are left to judge based on that alone, but you had to see the movie to understand why they treated the communion the way they did. As they explained in the movie 'they'd never been to church.' They were not there for worship, but to rob, but you all know that that's not necessarily how it will end up.  Lessons learned? Faith, trust, and forgiveness. In real life, there are many who have been to church all their lives and don't understand the importance of communion and they make a mockery of it themselves whether it's purposed or not.

With all of this said, I do respect everyone's opinions of the movie and it did give me something to think about. Me and my DH discussed what was talked about here before the movie and we made an informed decision to see it. We saw the Great Debaters, too and there was hints of sex in that.

One thing I didn't get was after I left the theatre, why was there a church bus up there to see the movie I was like, 'it ain't that serious. This is not the 'Passion of the Christ.'


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 13, 2008)

andre2000 said:


> I am not a Christian but I found the *advertisements for this movie very offensive*. I will def be boycotting!


Thank for sharing this.  

Everyone knows that advertisers use what they want to present as their 'selling points', the high point of the 'product.'  And the high point presented of this movie was definitely 'offensive.'  It's only natural that many Christians would not wish to see it, let alone support it.  

Why not advertise that there is a lesson learned about faith in this movie?  This 'invites' one to see it and then give it a fair review.


----------



## live2bgr8 (Jan 14, 2008)

As I read this thread, my heart is weeping over the church in America... I totally agree with Lady of Virtue and Shimmie (and others) on this one... This is why we don't watch TV in our home, nor do we go to the movies often. 

I saw the Great Debaters but missed this preview of such a *blasphemous* display...

Hubby and I got there right as the beginning scenes were rolling. We would not have gone to see Great Debaters if my Mom had not insisted and paid for us to go... While it was a GREAT movie, I even had some problems with that...

If the writer/director of this blasphemous scene in _First Sunday_ is a Christian , he has totally missed the point of Christ's sacrifice. I'm afraid that because of his fleshly compromise, he will reap a hard curse. He will not see the success that he had hoped for but rather reap the wrath of God.

As for the actors and everyone else involved, they too will feel the wrath of an angry God. Our society is already feeling the pinch for Hollywood's and Government's actions. Why? Because we are supporting them... Our nation is bowing down to this filth. 

While greater "churchianity" is taking this foolishness and cowering before men, God will not be mocked. The clock is ticking...

As for the boycotts and the protests, I fear that they will be to no avail. The Word says that we are living in a time where the love of many has grown cold. People are lovers of their fleshly selves... But keep plugging for righteousness. In our own walk's, we must not grow weary...


----------



## live2bgr8 (Jan 14, 2008)

janiebaby said:


> Yall know I don't read too much through posts so while I agree with the gist of the OP I would have to say that many things would have to be boycotted not just blasphemy and same sex interactions *but how about premarital interactions?*
> 
> Off topic but kinda on: I was just thinking either this morning or yesterday about an event that I went to over the holidays. I was over a couple's house that are not married and have a 10 year old child together and their pastor showed up and ate, etc. and I was wondering if he condoned the relationship. I also wondered if he would be justified in condemning same sex interactions.
> 
> *Also, I think that many sponsors by themselves would be boycotted because a lot of commercials are raunchy as wel*l.


 
I did not see this post b4, but that was my main issue with the Great Debaters...

As for the second bolded, Preach, Sista!


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's an interview with the writer and director of the movie:

*Scroll to Friday, January 18, 2008*
http://www.blackamericaweb.com/site.aspx/tjms/missed/index

*ON THE PHONE:[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



David Talbert[/FONT]* discusses his role as writer and director of *"First Sunday"* in theaters now.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 18, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Here's an interview with the writer and director of the movie:
> 
> *Scroll to Friday, January 18, 2008*
> http://www.blackamericaweb.com/site.aspx/tjms/missed/index
> ...


Thanks RR


----------



## Opalsunset (Jan 18, 2008)

After seeing the trailer for the movie, I think I am able to get an idea of what the movie is about and I do feel that it blasphemes the Lord. Why? First it is being taken in a place where it is supposed to be sacred and Holy. The Church of Christ. Second, The mere references of Jesus they make in the movie is blaspheme. Using "Amen" "Hallelujah" These are very sacred and Holy words that give glory to God, and when they are used out of context I think It's important to not take that lightly. Finally, this, being a comedy is telling you they are trying to use christianity as a means to find what is supposed to be Holy, amusing. That is what my interpretation of this movie and many others has given me. 

I also checked out the hollywoodandgod.com site and I think the movie posted is really powerful and gives an entirely broader perspective of what a movie is condoning when using Gods name in vain.  Thanks for posting that


----------



## SmartyPants (Jan 18, 2008)

kbragg said:


> RR, just think "Friday" meets the churcherplexed Ice Cube & Tracy Morgan are the main characters. This should tell you how irreverant it is. It does seem to be funny and I chuckled a a couple parts because these two guys are funny, however there's "poison" in the medicine as Red Skelton would say. Here's the trailer: http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/firstsunday/
> 
> I really wish our actors would focus on more clean comedy like Tyler Perry writes you know? *Why do we put ourselves out there like that?*


 
Because this it what sells!  The producers, directors, writers, and actors are not the problem.  It's the public that supports this mess that's the problem  If no one went to see movies like "First Sunday," they wouldn't make movies like "First Sunday."  We let them know this "entertainment" is tolerable by patronizing their product--and, when we have choices like "The Great Debaters" NOT patronizing that product.  The source of this trash starts in homes.  Until and unless we start doing something about our homes, they will continue to put this trash out there.


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 18, 2008)

kbragg said:


> RR, just think "Friday" meets the churcherplexed Ice Cube & Tracy Morgan are the main characters. This should tell you how irreverant it is. It does seem to be funny and I chuckled a a couple parts because these two guys are funny, however there's "poison" in the medicine as Red Skelton would say. Here's the trailer: http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/firstsunday/
> 
> I really wish our actors would focus on more clean comedy like Tyler Perry writes you know? Why do we put ourselves out there like that?


 
Hi, Kbragg:

I just saw this post....

"Friday" in church, huh? Well, I did see Friday and that movie was crazy.... funny parts but I know my Holy Spirit would not tolerate watching it now....

I don't know if you got a chance to see my post that mentions the writer/director of this movie: a Black man with a strong Pentecostal background/upbringing. He notes in one interview that 1) he has found a formula and 2) (I paraphrase) some of the inspiration for the movie come from his church experiences.

We all have our stories about church. My story isn't better or worse than your story. It just is. And I think we tread on dangerous ground when we attempt to discredit or surpress somebody else's story, esp. one that we don't agree with or deem inappropriate. 

I saw that you use the word "our" with regard to actors. What or who is this "our" of which you speak? We know of people who "look" like "us" or even "profess" like "us" but are nothing like "us" and are certainly not "for us". Jesus even spoke of such things: "This people draweth nigh unto me with their mouth, and honoureth me with their lips; but their heart is far from me." (Matt 15:8). 

I recognize that each of us have different tolerance levels about what's appropriate. That was one reason I started the spinoff thread about what's ok to laugh at with regard to church.... I can tell you that I have laughed at stuff IN CHURCH in real life that was much worse/crazy/wild than what was shown in the movie. How about I have DONE some worse stuff than they did in the movie (let me clarify: I didn't try to rob a church. I did almost beat a girl down in church for talking about my cousin)

So is it hypocritical to cry aloud and spare not about this MOVIE, when there's so much more going on in real life that my energies could be better spent?


----------



## Pam Pam (Jan 18, 2008)

A little off topic:

I haven't seen the communion commercial or I think I woud have been truly offended.  But what I'm concerned about is people with the "wrong" mindframe thinking that they can go into the church to "steal" the building fund money (as if any pastor in this day and time would keep the money in the church).  It's just like with Barbershop and they "stole" the ATM.  How many copycats has that produced, even though in the movie, the ATM was empty.

Although in the movie, they may have gotten "convicted," that is a script.  The devil ain't playing and I just hope that the "church" gets prayed up for the backlash because there will be.....

This is what I've seen in the previews and I was going to go see it just to see Katt Williams' role, but was having reservations due to the nature of the story....

The bible teaches us to try the spirit by the word of God.... growing up in church does not make you holy, it's your relationship with God that determines if you'll make it into the kingdom.

I appreciate this thread because I have now decided not to support....


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 18, 2008)

Just an interesting point of view:

Perhaps the best indication that God does have a sense of humor is that He created man in His image (Genesis 1:27), and certainly people are able to perceive and express humor. The American Heritage Dictionary defines a “sense of humor” as “...The ability to perceive, enjoy, or express what is comical or funny.” According to this definition, then, God must show an ability to perceive, enjoy, or express what is comical. The difficulty is that people perceive what is comical differently, and what sinful man perceives as funny would not amuse a holy and perfect God. Much of what the world calls humor is not funny but is crass and crude and should have no part in a Christian’s life (Colossians 3:8). Other humor is expressed at the expense of others (tearing down rather than building up), again something contrary to God’s Word (Colossians 4:6; Ephesians 4:29).

An example of God's humor is the instance in which the Israelites were using the Ark of the Covenant like a good-luck charm in taking it to battle, and the Philistines ended up capturing it and placing it in their temple before their idol of Dagon. They came into the temple the next day and found Dagon flat on his face before the ark. They set him back up. The next morning, there he was again, but this time he had his hands and head cut off as a symbol of his powerlessness before the God of the ark (1 Samuel 5:1-5). God’s putting Dagon in a position of submission to His ark is a comical picture.

This incident is an example of God laughing at the foolishness of those who would oppose Him. “See what they spew from their mouths— they spew out swords from their lips, and they say, ‘Who can hear us?’ But you, O LORD, laugh at them; you scoff at all those nations” (Psalm 59:7-9). Psalm 2 also reveals God laughing at those who would rebel against His kingship (verse 4). It is like the comical picture of a kindergarten-aged child being upset at his parents and running away from home...all the way to his neighbor’s house. But there is obviously a serious side to this as well, and although the picture of weak and silly man trying to match wits with an almighty and all-knowing God is comical, God takes no delight in their waywardness and its consequences but rather desires to see them turn around (Ezekiel 33:11; Matthew 23:37-38).

A person does not crack jokes in the presence of one who has just lost a close loved one; silly jokes are out of place on such occasions. In the same way, God is focused on the lost and is looking for those who will care for their souls as He does. That is why our lives (while having times of refreshing and humor) are to be characterized by “soberness” (seriousness about making our lives count for Christ) (1 Thessalonians 5:6,8; Titus 2:2,6).


----------



## Zeal (Jan 19, 2008)

WomanlyCharm said:


> I* saw the preview for this piece of trash and my jaw hit the floor, I couldn't believe it.*
> 
> Of course its defenders will say it's all just an innocent farce, a cute little comedy...but I DON'T THINK SO. It's pure foolishness.
> 
> This movie really disgusts me on so many levels. And I will not be spending my hard earned money to watch it, and I plan on telling everyone I know not to see it either.


 

I saw it advertised on TV. As soon as I saw the communion scene, it was a wrap for me!


----------



## Laginappe (Jan 19, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Hi, Kbragg:
> 
> I just saw this post....
> 
> ...


 
RR you rock!

I didn't see the moive and don't plan to. (just not my flavor). But I'm with you 1000%


----------



## Shayla (Jan 20, 2008)

i agree w/ RR...
i saw the movie and i enjoyed it...
i do think that if you plan on seeing it, that you should wait until it comes out on dvd..it's just that kind of movie...lol

it was NOT blasphemous imo...
like i said, i agree w/ RR 100%...

although i WILL say that the pastor's daughter's outfit was a little suspect...lol


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 20, 2008)

Shayla said:


> i agree w/ RR...
> i saw the movie and i enjoyed it...
> i do think that if you plan on seeing it, that you should wait until it comes out on dvd..it's just that kind of movie...lol
> 
> ...


 
A little? Keep it real.... A LOT!ohwell:

And it's definitely a wait until DVD/cable/network TV watch.


----------



## kbragg (Jan 20, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Hi, Kbragg:
> 
> I just saw this post....
> 
> ...


 
As far of the movie creator's background, that does not impressment. There are a lot of people who grew up in "chuch" who do not know God and do not take Him or His Word seriously as seems to be the case in this movie. Red Skelton said it best when he described cursing and crudeness in comedy as "adding poison to the medicine." Laughter is indeed a medicine but when you add in crudeness, mockery, etc. you poison your Spirit. I don't care how "real" it is.

When I say "our" I mean African American actors. I'm frankly sick and tired of movies that depict us as gangsters, baby's mama's, hood rats, theiving ministers, and a people who do not take God or His Word seriously. I would love to see movies that do depict the other half - family focused, intelligent, educated, CLEAN people, sold out  to Christ and His Word. Of course this interests no one and we'd rather glory in the stereotypes...


----------



## Enchantmt (Jan 21, 2008)

ladyofvirtue said:


> *I went to see the Great Debate, which is an excellent movie.*
> 
> *Before the movie, previews were shown of the movie First Sunday starring Ice Cube.  I could not believe that they had a scene of them attending a Communion Service at church and one of them hollered, "snacks" and started grabbing the crackers and gulping the wine as if it were kool-aid.*



No disrespect to any of the ladies here, but when I read this I actually  laughed out loud. When I was little I actually sort of thought they were snacks. In our church, you couldnt participate in communion unless you were old enough to understand its significance (or had been baptised one...I dont recall exactly) so I remembered being upset that everyone else had the crackers and juice and I didnt...and when I finally did get to participate I remembered wanting some more juice because that grape juice was GOOD! 

I think being Christians, we sometimes take ourselves too seriously and regardless of whether the film maker is Christian, not everyone is going to hold the same respect for our Savior that we do. If those previews will get a few "heathens" to go see it and end up with a message mixed with the comedy that might actually lead to seeking out a relationship with God, I dont have a problem with it. He can use any one and anything. I do however respect the views of those who are uncomfortable with this film, and my comments are not meant to belittle your views or feelings about the matter, so please dont take offense at them. Each one of us are at different levels spiritually, and if you are at a place where you need to guard your spirit in regard to matters such as these, then by all means be diligent and do so.

I havent seen the film, and the previews I saw didnt include the communion scene, but I may check it out once it hits dvd.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> No disrespect to any of the ladies here, but when I read this I actually laughed out loud. When I was little I actually sort of thought they were snacks. In our church, you couldnt participate in communion unless you were old enough to understand its significance (or had been baptised one...I dont recall exactly) so I remembered being upset that everyone else had the crackers and juice and I didnt...and when I finally did get to participate I remembered wanting some more juice because that grape juice was GOOD!
> 
> I think being Christians, we sometimes take ourselves too seriously and regardless of whether the film maker is Christian, not everyone is going to hold the same respect for our Savior that we do. If those previews will get a few "heathens" to go see it and end up with a message mixed with the comedy that might actually lead to seeking out a relationship with God, I dont have a problem with it. He can use any one and anything. I do however respect the views of those who are uncomfortable with this film, and my comments are not meant to belittle your views or feelings about the matter, so please dont take offense at them. Each one of us are at different levels spiritually, and if you are at a place where you need to guard your spirit in regard to matters such as these, then by all means be diligent and do so.
> 
> I havent seen the film, and the previews I saw didnt include the communion scene, but I may check it out once it hits dvd.


Hey Enchantmt, where've you been? Missed you. Happy New Year and I wish your more blessings to abound towards you each moment of each day. 

I've been a good girl in my posts...................................


----------



## Zeal (Jan 21, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> *No disrespect to any of the ladies here*, but when I read this I actually laughed out loud. When I was little I actually sort of thought they were snacks. In our church, you couldnt participate in communion unless you were old enough to understand its significance (or had been baptised one...I dont recall exactly) so I remembered being upset that everyone else had the crackers and juice and I didnt...and when I finally did get to participate I remembered wanting some more juice because that grape juice was GOOD!
> 
> I think being Christians, we sometimes take ourselves too seriously and regardless of whether the film maker is Christian, not everyone is going to hold the same respect for our Savior that we do. If those previews will get a few "heathens" to go see it and end up with a message mixed with the comedy that might actually lead to seeking out a relationship with God, I dont have a problem with it. He can use any one and anything. I do however respect the views of those who are uncomfortable with this film, and my comments are not meant to belittle your views or feelings about the matter, so please dont take offense at them. Each one of us are at different levels spiritually, and if you are at a place where you need to guard your spirit in regard to matters such as these, then by all means be diligent and do so.
> 
> I havent seen the film, and the previews I saw didnt include the communion scene, but I may check it out once it hits dvd.


 

None taken.  We often agree to disagree here.  I found the adertisement funny until I saw the communion scene.  It just felt like someone hit me in the stomach.  The other things did not bother me. I understood communion as a child.  I uderstood God as a child, it was when I became an adult that I acted like I did not have sense .  Well not now. 

I can write my own scene about communion service when my sister was sitting on my right and a man was sitting on my left.  The plate was coming from the left and the man sitting beside me was digging up his nose as if the was gold up there.  I was so upset I was almost crying.  I don't know how the expression was on my face.  all I know is my sister WAS crying with laughter from looking at my face.


----------

